# Message boards!!!!!!!!!!!



## Chad (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay,
I think I have completed the message board trifecta for this area. Now I have this board, Tidalfish and VBSF. Am I missing any, what is the difference in a registered member and a supporter.
Chad (Knot Right)


----------



## jay b (Dec 1, 2002)

Chad, that's all the local ones I can think of. The difference between the 2 is $20.00 a year, join & support, it's a great board!!

Jay (Knot Crazy)


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Chad, if you click the P&S Supporter link under any supporter's name, you'll see the list of added features. Basically, you get a lot more PM storage, a lot more photo gallery storage, the ability to upload your own custom icon, etc.


----------



## Chad (Apr 26, 2004)

Thanks.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Chad, what it doesnt tell ya is it helps support one of the most information packed boards on the internet anywhere. Just look threw the board and see all of the questions asked and the great help given by some of the best fishing folks around water. I looked at it this way I spent more on bait and didnt come home with nutten and on this board I learn something new everyday and I am an ol phart.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

chad now ya just gotta get on the TKAA board seein as ya r a club officer


----------

